# Looking for small tea bags



## vickgould (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a couple suppliers that have small tea bags that you iron shut, however, it's the only supply I need right now and the shipping is outrageous.  Does anyone know of a supplier that will ship that 1st class mail?
Thanks.
Vickie


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 5, 2010)

I bet Tammy at Elements would. I don't have the link handy.


----------

